# Dandy the Coati...



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i hope sami will be sticking some pics up later too, but for the time being here are a few from last nights outing 

Dandy is the male coati i have on loan here, he's a 2008 uk captive bred Coatimundi 





































and of course, you cant not take a skunk..










or three..










:2thumb: thanks to whoever it was who took these for me, and to brackenhurst zoo society for putting up with me and the crew :2thumb:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

It was me and my boyfriend mark! lol Thanks so much for coming down to us, i absolutely love Dandy and ive already been on your TSKA website looking at prices lol. Lovely to meet you  xx


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

hes lovely:flrt: they all are :flrt:

what was it for?

we took some of the reps into school once 2 show the kids in my form they loved it, so did i, was alot more fun than just teaching DT lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ah i cant believe you came to Brack and I didn't know about it, damn, I go there cant believe i didnt know you was coming, looks like fun was had though and let me know if your going again, ill be more observant in future! haha


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

aww there lovely


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

my my nerys!! what wonderful work you have done with dandy, we'll have to come visit again before they leave you just so i can have a cuddle, as they werent anything like that last time they were down

how was the talk?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Now aint Dandy just the canniest critter going :2thumb: 

Oh & so they dont feel left out the 3 skunkies are uber cute too :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hey ken, long time no speak.. you should have come said hi to me on sunday too!

coming on well eh cat 

these are some of sami's pics..














































was lovely to meet everyone 

Nerys


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Nerys said:


> hey ken, long time no speak.. you should have come said hi to me on sunday too!Nerys


 
Ohhhhhhh were you at Newark then?
In what dark corner did you lurk as I never spotted you?

I did see a guy selling a Bengal cat in the carpark - anyone connected with you? :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow Nerys Dandy is amazing and the skunkies gorgeous - as always:flrt:


----------



## White Lioness (Nov 11, 2007)

Dandy was a great hit last night.....everyone loved him and the skunks. Big thanks to Nerys.

The talk was organised through NTU Zoology Society FarmerCoope, we've got other similar activities going on regularly and you don't have to be a member to join in....just keep an eye on the Animal notice board at Bramley.

There was a Bengal down as well for the talk Carlycharlie, but that was my lady and she was down to play at the talk as well.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> Ah i cant believe you came to Brack and I didn't know about it, damn, I go there cant believe i didnt know you was coming, looks like fun was had though and let me know if your going again, ill be more observant in future! haha


I did put a post up on here!  tried to get the attention of the forumites that go to Brack! 

The talk went really well  a good range of animals there.. 

I think Nerys was lucky to get away with all her animals.. there were people wanting both Snuff and Pro..

and I fell in love with both of Sam's cats!!!


----------



## White Lioness (Nov 11, 2007)

AAAHHHH, thanks Sami. They're STILL both sleeping, bless 'em


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

carlycharlie said:


> Ohhhhhhh were you at Newark then?
> In what dark corner did you lurk as I never spotted you?
> 
> I did see a guy selling a Bengal cat in the carpark - anyone connected with you? :lol2:


yeah i was up there meeting a mutual friend, shall we say, lol, twice actually..

and as it happens i do know about the bengal cat in the car park, although it was not a sale of mine no.. its settling into its new home nicely i hear tho *grins*


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

White Lioness said:


> AAAHHHH, thanks Sami. They're STILL both sleeping, bless 'em


Dandy slept like a log all the way home.. and then went on a mad jaunt round when he got home.. his girlfriend (Fine ... _yes... Fine & Dandy... *groans*_) was all a chirping when he got back, like they were catching up on the news of the night you know?

N


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Woah amazing pics Nerys, btw is Dandy one of the Coati's we've been talking about? 

Seriously need to visit dam driving for 2 hours :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Nerys said:


> yeah i was up there meeting a mutual friend, shall we say, lol, twice actually..
> 
> and as it happens i do know about the bengal cat in the car park, although it was not a sale of mine no.. its settling into its new home nicely i hear tho *grins*


It was a very puuuuuuuretty Bengal :2thumb:


----------



## White Lioness (Nov 11, 2007)

Nerys said:


> his girlfriend (Fine ... _yes... Fine & Dandy... *groans*_) was all a chirping when he got back, like they were catching up on the news of the night you know?


How cute!!!!!!!! They're like a proper married couple!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

sami said:


> I did put a post up on here!  tried to get the attention of the forumites that go to Brack!
> quote]
> 
> Ooh, I dont usually leave this section or other pets n exotics, if theres another talk i think Nerys is letting me know if she comes down again, and if you remember to and dont mind pm me!!:lol2:


----------

